# Eheim 2215 vs Cascade 1000



## burnsbabe

I'm setting up my new 55g tank and am in the market for a canister filter for it. I've got my choices down to the Eheim 2215 and the Cascade 1000 both of which the guy at my LFS which I trust said would do the job.

The Eheim is rated to 90 gallons and runs $99 online at the cheapest site I found. The Cascade is rated to 100 gallons and runs ten bucks cheaper on the same site. I've heard lots of great things about Eheim but nothing about the Cascade filters.

Does anybody have experience with either of these filters? Do you have suggestions on which filter to get?


----------



## JohnnyD44

Well for starters, you're talking about two different types of filters. The cascade is a HOB(hang on back) filter, which is quite popular among freshwater users. There are many different brands of HOB filters and I personally have never used or read up much on the cascade line. I have always used Marineland products, before I covereted my tank to a planted tank I ran two of their 350 filters and they were great. I currently have one on my 20G and I love it. 

The other filter you have listed is a cansiter filter. I love canisters. I have a Marinlenad Magnum 350 on my 55G planted tank. Eheim makes a great line of filters and many members on here have them and love them. I would think that the 2215 model would be enough to handle your 55G tank.

The question is, what are you plans with this tank? Because depending on that, the balance of opinion will shift one way or the other...


----------



## Calmwaters

Actually Johnny the cascade filter he is talking about is a canister filter. You can see it here:
http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/ca10cafibype.html
I have never used the canister filter by them but I have used the internal filters they make in 2 20 gallon tanks, and 10 gallon tank and they worked very well. Kept tank nice and clear.


----------



## JohnnyD44

whoops, my bad! I googled for casade _100_, not 1000!


----------



## burnsbabe

Yup, they do indeed make canisters. Any suggestions? Does quality usually hold up across a brand but between types of filters?


----------



## burnsbabe

I just took the plunge. Between the price difference and a discount code I found online, I essentially got the second heater I'll need for free. I'll let you know how I feel about the Cascade after setup and getting some water running through it.


----------



## Calmwaters

Alrighty let me know how you like it.


----------



## lorax84

I'm a bit late to the party but I have a Cascade 1000 and love it. The flow rate is awesome. The feature I really liked about it is the downward channel in each of the stackable trays. If setup correctly it directs water to the base of the canister to ensure that all of your filter trays are being utilized.

The only negative I have found is that the rubber washer that is meant to sit between the lid and the trays, to channel water as I mentioned above, is really cheap. The first time I did maintenance on my filter the washer was already malformed and tearing. I replaced it with a small piece of hose that I thread down the trays to the bottom, it does the trick quite well.


----------



## burnsbabe

Certainly late to the party. But that's okay. I got the 1000 and I like it. I haven't done any big cleaning/maintenance yet though. It's coming up soon. I'll keep that in mind about the washer. As I recall that's the bit I had some issues getting to sit right putting the filter together to being with.


----------



## lorax84

I ended up taking a 4-5" piece of the return line that came with it and cutting it a little to slide over the intake on the inside of the canister. I threaded the tubing down into the trays and have not had any issues. If you end up having a problem PM me and I will send you picture of it.


----------

